# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Kur ishim të vegjël...

## ChuChu

_...na merrnin prej dore, 
na jepnin cokollata, 
na jepnin akullore...._

Hajde sillni fotot tuaja nga kur ishit te vegjel (0 - 20e kusur vjec)

----------


## Pogradecari

ehhhhhhh
edhe plackan na i blinin te medhaja qe ti kishim per 3-4 vjet
xhubin e kam llafin

ps - derr shale paske patur qe e vogel
e mua ku me vene syte

----------


## ChuChu

(pa lejen e pozuesit) Ihti i vogel -  kush e mendonte qe ky bycthare do behej alamet mashkulli tani  :perqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Une cik me e rritur...at'here kur fillova te vesh xhinse per here te pare (lol)

----------


## Ihti

Pergenjeshtrim:

Personi ne fotografine e mesiperme i identifikuar si Ihti i vogel, nuk jam une dhe as qe me ngjan fare. 
Kuqalashja meriton te marre pike paralajmerimi per ofendim te antareve te tjere. 
Qe te bindeni, ja dhe nje foto e Ihti-t te vogel

----------


## Larsus

Hi kalamaja..

Pogradecari, o bucko faqederrase, pergjumesh ishe ne foto? me mjalte blete te mbante jot'eme?

Ihti, ajo fotoja qe ti e hodhe poshte eshte shume interesante...kush ben poza me te bukura lol 

kuqja garipja ku e ke kamzhikun/kallashin?

Ky ketu eshte Larsi..ne kohet e naivitetit (nuk kish mesuar ende te mashtronte)

----------


## Larsus

kurse ketu eshte Larsusi tek Lisa ne boten e cudirave (Central park) qe me beri te ndihem *6 vjec per ditelindje

----------


## ChuChu

Po vazhdoj me te tjerat une se kam plot. Gjynah qe s'u be fotograf (ne profesion) im ate.  :sarkastik:  

p.s. lars, mos vidh me fotot e larsit!  :ngerdheshje:  

Kjo qoftja poshte...nje vjec e gjashte muajshe ne plazhin e Durresit.

----------


## ChuChu

Po e njejta kohe, i njejti vend. Me vellackon duke u llapacitur ne legen.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Ketu duke u grindur per topin... :sarkastik:

----------


## ChuChu

3 vjec e gjysem, ne kampin e Razmes (Shkoder)

----------


## ChuChu

5 vjeqare! Modeli i flokeve vazhdon te jete ne forme tasi... :i terbuar:

----------


## ChuChu

Ketu s'e di sa vjec isha.

I share kush shan!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

7 vjec, Vlore. 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Une 8 muajshe.....Bani Marshalla....!

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Kuqke, sa per pesmetkaç ta morra me duket :-)

Rezi i vogli fare, ne sfond pesmetkaçi akoma s'ishte ndertu komplet.

----------


## FierAkja143

une disa muajshe....po gjeta do coj me vone ndo nje ku jam me e rritur...(maybe)
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AsgjeSikurHena

*Oplala ja dhe Lorena e vogel sa nje gogel* _
Mos ma merni mesysh foton more se ju nordha :P_ 

Loads of Love xxx

----------


## WhaleRider

Edhe une paskam munguar ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

kjo foto esht shume e vogel po dallohet qe kam qene bebe bukur.. :buzeqeshje: me mamin,jam gati 1vjece..

----------

